# Blue Mystery Snail



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Spotted my hitchhiker blue mystery snail on the front glass, got a couple decent pics.













First snail that's given me the evil eye, guessing it didn't like the flash.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

kind of a cute little bugger lol


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, that's the reason I didn't toss it in the crayfish tank when I first spotted it. 
It's munching on brown spot algae in the guppy fry grow-out tank for now, not sure where I'm gonna eventually move it to (or what to name it, maybe eve (eevee)) ha, now it's got a name


----------

